# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL > MongoDB >  خراب شدن دیتابیس

## abasfar

با سلام
دوستان براثر قطع برق و متاسفانه سرور ناگهانی خاموش شده و حدود 15 گیگ داده از دست رفته که بک آپ برای این مقدار نداشتیم ایا راهکاری بجز رهکار repair- (اثر نکرد) می شاناسبد که دیتابیس را ریکاوری کنیم 
باتشکر

----------

